# Hardest Species to Catch



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

It looks like the season is over for the C. Bay area. Looking back *this year*, what was the hardest species to catch?


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*The Hardest*

Hey Sea Salt I Think The Hardest Fish To Catch Was The Finiky Sea Trout


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Tog....man...do ya ever not have to re-bait a dozen times to get one in?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Hardest species to catch is definitely tog. Hardest to catch this year was sea trout, they just never made a real appearance except in the lower bay.


----------



## Timberfish (May 4, 2004)

*Tog*

JNo doubt, tog is the hardest. I went the first time this year, and got a bunch of hits before I landed my first one. Not so hard to get a bite, but to hook em is an entirely different story. A real challenge for any fisherman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, maybe, if we are strictly talking te Chesapeake, but, I picked other, because out on AI, you have 7- 10 days generally in the fall for the drum run, and well, window of opportunity is short, and in five years, managed one 23". It's the journey and the hope though, not always the conquest.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I was hoping to restrict the survey to Cheasapeake Bay area... but oh well...  

fishing in the bay has not been that great this year or say past two to three years... 

One observation I can make past three years is that, it seems like rocks are being caught more frequently...


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm going to have to say, the most difficult fish to target and catch by far are croakers. Just kidding. I'm going to say red drum.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

In the bay... legal sized trout. Didn't get a one. Got a few dinks at PLO, but that's about it.

.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Cobia at PLO?*

Heard that they make a run but catching one is almost impossible.

Sandcrab


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I said trout because they were nonexistent again this year but believe it or not the croaker run this year was pretty crappy also. I didn't catch a decent sized croaker after april!


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

They are easy to catch at the right place / right time.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wooo... where would that be? I found trout to be hardest species to catch from shore in C. Bay. 

How about enligtening us?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

I checked "other" - Snow Geese.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

What's a snow geese?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

tog, sheepshead


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Cobia


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Tog..
didnt really target trout this year


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Didn't go after trout or flounder...all the rest I did ok, even the blues which were a surprise catch though nothing braggin' size. 

That said I voted "other". Chesapeake carp always seem the finickiest and need the most attention to detail to land good 'uns.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*sea trout and croakers for me*

Man those croakers were tuff ...I didn't see a decent trout all summer ....I think it was too much fresh water this yr. My best yr was in 02 I caught my share of fish....There were spanish macks off the "Peake".


----------

